# Boiler air intake ventilation



## steliostoutou (20 d ago)

I have a Remeha Tzerra M 24c Plus boiler. It is sitting nice and tight, next to the central ventilation unit/pipeline of the apartment block. That central unit is rather big, I assume around 50cmx50cm and at least 20m tall. So the exhaust ventilation pipe of the boiler goes directly out to this central unit. The ugly part is that the intake ventilation pipe of the boiler crosses the whole apartment and comes literally from the other side of the house. It's a very ugly pipe, which is at least 10m long.

My question is, could I install the intake ventilation pipe to take oxygen from the central ventilation unit of the apartment block?

Please let me know if such a move is risky for the boiler's life.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Don’t touch it! 
it’s piped in like that for a reason, if you mess with it you could ending killing yourself and or others.


----------



## steliostoutou (20 d ago)

Hello @Logtec , thanks for your reply! I'm not gonna touch it, just wondering. Could you please give me more details on your concerns?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

What are your plumbing credentials?


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

what is a "mm"?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> what is a "mm"?


Mini-Manhood.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Nazareth said:


> View attachment 136495


I think you are being a bit generous.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

steliostoutou said:


> I have a Remeha Tzerra M 24c Plus boiler. It is sitting nice and tight, next to the central ventilation unit/pipeline of the apartment block. That central unit is rather big, I assume around 50cmx50cm and at least 20m tall. So the exhaust ventilation pipe of the boiler goes directly out to this central unit. The ugly part is that the intake ventilation pipe of the boiler crosses the whole apartment and comes literally from the other side of the house. It's a very ugly pipe, which is at least 10m long.
> 
> My question is, could I install the intake ventilation pipe to take oxygen from the central ventilation unit of the apartment block?
> 
> Please let me know if such a move is risky for the boiler's life.



I would fill the boiler with hydraulic cement before I moved it. It would really stabilize the unit............................


----------



## steliostoutou (20 d ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> what is a "mm"?


where did you see that?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

steliostoutou said:


> I have a Remeha Tzerra M 24c Plus boiler. It is sitting nice and tight, next to the central ventilation unit/pipeline of the apartment block. That central unit is rather big, I assume around 50cmx50cm and at least 20m tall. So the exhaust ventilation pipe of the boiler goes directly out to this central unit. The ugly part is that the intake ventilation pipe of the boiler crosses the whole apartment and comes literally from the other side of the house. It's a very ugly pipe, which is at least 10m long.
> 
> My question is, could I install the intake ventilation pipe to take oxygen from the central ventilation unit of the apartment block?
> 
> Please let me know if such a move is risky for the boiler's life.



Don't these boilers use argon instead of oxygen?


----------

